# put together a 62 jaguar



## spoker (May 22, 2018)

got a 62 jag frame last week,used parts i had on hand to put it together,pics are kinda dark,might have been low batteries in the cam,was slow shootin pics out the bottom!!


----------



## spoker (Jun 15, 2018)

made alot of money,isnt that the bike hobby way?


----------

